
Show HN: An unlimited blog-writing subscription starting at $99 - juhaszhenderson
Hey HN<p>Scribble (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hiscribble.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hiscribble.com&#x2F;</a>) is an unlimited writing subscription for brands starting at $99&#x2F;mo. We help startups, indie hackers, and brands write high-quality blogs to attract attention to their products.<p>Writing a blog is a great way to improve SEO and bring in long-term targeted traffic. Blogs are hard work though. You can’t just write one post, you have to constantly maintain and update it.<p>Writing one well-researched blog post can take up to 20 hours. Maintaining a quality blog for your company can take 100 hours a month. Why do that yourself?<p>Scribble puts your blog on autopilot. We write useful, relevant blog posts and newsletters designed for your target audience. Here’s how it works:<p>1. Send us a prompt or a loose idea of what you want written
2. We spend a few days researching and outlining your blog post, then share a rough draft with you
3. We work with you to refine this draft to perfection
4. You publish the post on your blog
5. Repeat<p>While our competitors outsource their work overseas to people who don’t speak native English, everyone on our team is a native English speaker based in the US. We&#x27;re able to keep our costs sustainable by streamlining backend operations with software––not by cutting corners on quality.<p>We’ll be here all day to answer questions! Thanks!<p>–– Matt, Daniel, &amp; Aaron<p>PS: We also just launched on Product Hunt: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;scribble-3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;scribble-3</a><p>PPS: This is our 12th product of the year, as part of our 24 businesses in 12 months challenge: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.westvesey.com&#x2F;why-were-building-24-businesses-in-12-months&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.westvesey.com&#x2F;why-were-building-24-businesses-in...</a>
======
Zupermario
interesting idea..

